
Lollipop UI Inconsistencies Represents Google's Failure of QA - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2014/12/lollipop-ui-inconsistencies-represents-googles-failure-of-qa/
======
PaulHoule
Android L is the new windows 8, just nobody wants to say it and get kicked
from the search results.

~~~
edent
I wouldn't go that far. It doesn't take away anything major (like the start
menu) but it does seem slow and buggy. Perhaps it's Windows ME?

